# Modified rosie apk? Landscape rotate desired



## audinutt (Jul 1, 2011)

I found a couple articles on it and can extract the apk and make the changes. But I can't get it to rebuild into an apk so I can have a rotating homescreen









I am running bamf forever 1.11 and would love to mod the stock launcher... Can anyone help?

Thanks

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## julesism (Jul 25, 2011)

you might take a look at Touch My BAMF 1.0.4. If I remember correctly, it has landscape rosie. (Edit... It does)
http://www.teambamf....f-1-0-4-a-2173/


----------



## audinutt (Jul 1, 2011)

I tried extracting the Rosie.apk and that won't run on bamf forever








Oh well I will wait or try of the bamf forums.

Thanks

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

I can cook up this mod if you'd like. Just for that ROM 

Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


----------



## audinutt (Jul 1, 2011)

I tried modifying the xml and it still won't rotate if anyone can help.. I would greatly appreciate it 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ThunderStick (Jul 3, 2011)

I believe the manifest file in the Rosie.apk is not editable since the signatures are checked against this (and this only). Other system apps that rely on this app verify the APK signatures against the manifest file which is why changing it then recompiling it doesn't work.


----------



## audinutt (Jul 1, 2011)

That stinks... Is there anyway around this?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

